# PUPPY KEEPS EATING THINGS!!!



## megaboo (Sep 26, 2011)

Our 4 month bitch, has started in the last month eating things whole. The first instance was a sock, which we had to take to the vet for. After that incident we had to be even more anal (than we were before) about things lying around that she could get at. She is always supervised when out of the kitchen/dining room, which is the safe area!!!
We then a week later had another sock puked up, by herself and had no idea where that came from. Then yesterday when our backs were turned for one second had a riding glove of the floor when we were visiting our horse....vets again.
My wife and I have been trying everything we can think of giving her things suitable to chew/play with, she being fed more than enough, she isn't given to much area to roam unsupervised, she is gentting plenty of exercise/not crated to much, no destructive behaviour, teaching her to leave what she does when told. The funny thing is she doesn't chew it, it goes straight down her throat. Overall she is an absolute dream puppy, so good. Really what I'm asking is there anyone else having these problems/had these problems?
I know a lot of dogs do this but some vizsla owner experience and reassurance would be fantastic, ways to cope as its worrying my wife and i senseless!!!!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Yikes, this sounds so scary! 

My four month old pup had a habit of gulping rocks, and it was to the point where we almost had to put a muzzle on her to protect her. Luckily with making a daily game of "drop it" where she dropped rocks for treats, she has stopped gulping them down. She still picks them up, but now thank goodness she drops them right away.

Perhaps a soft muzzle to protect her until you figure out a way to curb this behaviour?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes all of us went through it. You need to watch them like babies and teach them to release whatever they pick up.


----------



## megaboo (Sep 26, 2011)

Its comforting to know that were not alone. I think the muzzle idea may be needed if it continues, just until we can find a way to deal with it. Thanks guys


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby ate a pair of knickers at 8 weeks old, we had to wait 10 days till she finally puked them up as she was too young to be anaesthetised by the vet, since then she has also eaten 3 socks and we really have tried to be vigilant.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, I feel fortunate. I thought we had it bad because she downed a lot of sticks, hard seed pod shells, ear plugs, rotten sandwiches on the street, and goose poop. We've had a LOT of close calls (in puppyhood and beyond) with coins, metal earrings, paperclips, and the like, but somehow, she never swallows them--preferring to show us that she has them and try to get a game of chase going.

One thing that helped us (somewhat) is to teach her the "drop it" command. Basically--and during the training phase you're supposed to practice with toys, NOT forbidden objects--you show the dog a treat and say the words "drop it" right as the dog is releasing the toy, then give the treat and always give the object back afterward (so they learn that it's safe to give you things). 

For us, this has been good and bad. Bad because she has learned she can get a treat by bringing us a forbidden object (she thus far has not truly learned to obey the command without reward). Good because the game of chase was even more rewarding for her than a trade, and was less successful in terms of getting the object back. So we know she'll always come to us if she has something she thinks we might want (or that might be dangerous). Even if we stopped offering treats for trade, she would love to have a game of chase, so no matter what, she wants to show us what she has... 

P.S. whoops, sorry I skimmed--I duplicated others' advice. I am curious, though, if anyone got their dog to the point of obeying "drop it" on cue without requiring you to show your dog "the money" (treat) first.


----------



## megaboo (Sep 26, 2011)

That is great advice about teaching "leave it". She does respond already to that command with a treat of course, but doesnt bring us things for a reward, whats a shame!!!! I would happily swap a treat for an unsuitable object. The main problem with this situation is she will grab it in a second with/or withour your back turned, normally when our back is turned.
We have resorted to double checking every area she is in, but inevitably in areas out of the home there will be items at her reach. Harrigab, you sound like you have been having the same problem, what approach have you took?


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

sarahaf said:


> I am curious, though, if anyone got their dog to the point of obeying "drop it" on cue without requiring you to show your dog "the money" (treat) first.


After actually using rocks (our problem area) over and over again indoors in a contolled environment using a clicker and treat, I can now get Brooklyn to drop rocks outdoors by just saying "drop it" without the treat (or clicker). I still practice every couple of days to keep it fresh though!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

@denparkin--thanks, maybe we will have to try regular trials with her each day for a while.

@megaboo--I'm not sure Rosie came to us at first, but with experience, she knows now she will either get chased (which she loves) or get a trade, so she always brings us the forbidden stuff.

Also: we keep a lot of doors closed (e.g., bathrooms where she might find socks and underpants on the floor or in hampers) and objects on high shelves or (in the case of pill bottles) in latching metal lock boxes. So there's a lot of dog proofing involved. That said, Rosie, too, will find it the one time you slip up or have your back turned. But you will get a more foolproof system down with time (e.g., we have writing implements down to a science now where they either go up high or in a drawer or metal box immediately after use).


----------



## lisabermes (Oct 13, 2011)

Ya, vizslas will eat any and everything. I have sprayed everything in the house with bitter spray... doesn't work. He ate a whole 4 pack of toilet paper one day. Eats dirt, washcloths, homework.. loves paper, thinks hes a hamster sometimes. I just take it from him and give him something he CAN eat. Loves apples. It's a ball and a treat! ;D Good luck with the pika. (eating strange objects)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is 4 months old now and she has had a sock/underwear eating fetish since we got her at 8 weeks old. She always manages to eject them at a later stage, either from the front or back end.


----------

